# Gericht fordert eindeutige Preise für Klingeltöne



## Der Jurist (21 September 2005)

http://www.handelsblatt.com/pshb?fn=tt&sfn=go&id=1105359

Werbung für Klingeltöre war sittenwidrig, da Jugendliche nich eindeutig aufgeklärt wurden.


----------

